# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Strapless Long Gowns



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
BARBIE - STRAPLESS DRESSES for 2014
April, 2014

#1 and #3 DP needles
Fingering yarn - Main color (MC)
Metallic sparkly eyelash yarn - Contrast Color (CC)
Markers

Strapless Dress - Mint Green with Mint Green Eyelash Trim

With #1 DP needles and MC, cast on 16 stitches.
Work 3 rows in seed stitch or garter stitch.
Next Row: Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Knit 12, increase, Knit 1 = 18 sts.
Purl 1 Row.
NOTE: For a nice edge, KNIT the first and last stitches on the purl rows.
Next Row: Knit 1, increase, Knit 14, increase, Knit 1. Purl back.
Continue to knit and increase until there are 34 stitches on the needle.
Purl back, PLACING MARKERS to decrease down to the waistline, as follows:

Purl 4, place marker (PM), Purl 10, PM, Purl 6, PM, Purl 10, PM, Purl 4.

Next Row: Knit 4, slip marker ( SM), Slip 1-Knit 1-Pass Slip Stitch Over Knit Stitch (will read as: Sl-K1-PSSO), Knit 6, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 6, SM, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 6, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 4 = 30 stitches.

Next Row: Knit 4, SM, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 6, SM, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 4 = 26 stitches.

Knit in stockinet stitch (Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row) on these 26 stitches until garment is at waistline - approx. 4 more rows.

DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS. You will now begin to INCREASE for hips.

Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER 4th marker - 4 stitches increased = 30 stitches.
Continue to increase in this manner until there are 42 stitches on the needle.
Next Row: Increase by knitting in front and back of EACH stitch across the row.
Work 6 rows in stockinette stitch.
Work 2 rows in eyelash trim.
Next Row: Increase by knitting and increasing in every stitch across the row.
Work 6 rows in stockinette stitch.
Work 2 rows in eyelash trim.
Next Row: Increase by knitting and increasing in every stitch across the row.
Work 6 rows in stockinette stitch.
Work 2 rows in eyelash trim.
Continue until there are 5 or 6 rows of mint green eyelash trim. Stockinette stitch for 6 rows, then bind off. Sew back seam.

REMINDER: This is a strapless gown. Be sure to tightly sew the back seam so the dress fits the doll snugly across the bodice and doesnt fall down while being worn by the doll - so embarrassing!

STRAPLESS GOWN: Lavender with purple metallic trim

Follow instructions above until hipline is completed. Continue in stockinette stitch for 18 rows.
Row 1: Increase in every 5th stitch across the row.
Row 2 & 3: Work 2 rows in garter stitch with metallic eyelash. Continue with Rows 1-3 until you have 5 or 6 rows in metallic eyelash - bind off. Sew back seam.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful!! I LOVE the first one, but they are both wonderfully done!!!  Thank you SO much for the patterns!!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are very cute dresses for Barbie. I will definitely make these. Thank you for the patterns!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone.....
I recently returned from my annual vacation at my timeshare condo at the beach in Oceanside, Calif. This year my grandson and his two children joined me - James, age 10, and Luci, age 4. I had knit some Barbie outfits and took them with me to the beach, along with 6 Barbie dolls and 3 Ken dolls. I sat back and watched Luci while she "played Barbies". She upended the duffle bag and everything was spread out on the floor. All the dolls had neat hairdo's with rubber bands holding them in place - these rubber bands all came off and Luci held the dolls by their long hair - swinging them around. She was careful putting the clothes on the dolls, but became impatient with long sleeves that would snag on the doll's fingers. (Lesson learned - don't give her anything with sleeves until she is older!) 

James decided he wanted to play Barbies too, so he grabbed a Ken doll and the above mint green strapless gown - pulling and tugging until it fit over his wide chest!!!!!
He then played commando, making loud "exploding" noises with his mouth - and making poor Ken fall over and pretend to crawl to safety - with Luci holding two Barbie dolls and saying "bang, bang - you're toast!"

Luci really liked the "pretty party dresses" and ignored the skirts and sweaters, the long pants and all the hats. She liked all the purses. 

Here are some pretty party dresses she played with at the beach:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Luci is so cute and your Barbie clothes are beautifully done!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Lovely Barbie gowns. Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow I just love the gowns they are so pretty!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

WOW! Great outfits


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so glad you had such a grand vacation--it is so special to spend time with the grandkidlets no matter where you are!! I look forward to ours visiting on April 30th and have already prepared a doll box for them to play with! So good to have you back!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine!!! You are back...so glad to see patterns from you. How are you feeling? Thanks again for your generosity.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

smellysammy said:


> WOW! Great outfits


I want some gowns like that that would fit me.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe I missed it, but where is the pattern for the black one-shoulder dress? Thanks


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Where do you get your patterns? They are really nice. The eyelet one is so different!


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Love your patterns, and have made a good number of them. Thank you for sharing. My 4 years old greats grand treated my Barbies the same way--swinging by hair,doing acrobatic things,etc. they do seem to be sturdy dolls!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

These are lovely! I have a few rescued Barbies that I have not (until now) found patterns that are perfect!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful gowns, thank you.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you kindly for generously sharing these patterns with us. If you designed all these yourself, you are obviously very talented. I have saved these patterns to use in the future. 

By the way, does the pattern for the dress shown in the photo "Luci with a new Barbie dress from Nana and an orange stuffed snake from LegoLand" feature the "wardrobe misfunction" as we see it? If so, maybe you should call this the Janet Jackson gown.

Sorry, but I couldn't resist.

Beautiful designs, and I sincerely appreciate your generosity in sharing them because this will make a lot of little girls--and their mothers & grandmothers--very happy.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Love your dresses. I will probably be making some for my soon to be 6 year old GGD. I made a lot for our 2 daughters for their Barbies. Our oldest is approaching 60. Time flies.
I will surely save your patterns. Thanks so much.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

As always Elaine - your patterns are the best.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL GOWNS!  Thank you so much, Ladyfingers, for your wonderful patterns, everyone of them. I am looking forward to knitting them soon for GGD who is just the right age for Barbie.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I wondered if anyone would pick up on the "wardrobe malfunction" in the Luci photo above. This was a candid photo taken "as is" with Luci posing with her snake and Barbie. Even with the top sliding down part way - I decided to take the photo anyway because this is the "natural" way a 4-year-old plays with her dolls.

To see more of the Barbie patterns by Ladyfingers - go to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", then type "ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns" in the box and click the Search box again. This will open a long thread posted by "Daeanarah", the member here who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for EACH pattern.
Just scroll through all 7 pages looking for comments by "Daeanarah" - she has posted the TITLE of the pattern followed by "download". Click on this "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer - for easy printing.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

They are lovely. Ill do a few for my great nirce. Thank you


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

These are great - thanks so much for sharing the patters - will be making some of these very soon.

shelia
nc


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks so much you have such a flair for these things


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great patterns.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. Beautiful, as usual. Welcome back.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns. It is great to see you back again. Love your colour choices as usual. :thumbup:


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful gowns, Elaine, thank you for posting the patterns!


----------



## itsmereilly (May 3, 2011)

Here is a Microsoft 2007 Word Doc. of this pattern. This is the only form I can do it in, so if someone can take this and make a pdf out of it, please go ahead. Ladyfingers always has someone post docs or pdf form of her pattern for her.

Loved the wardrobe malfunction! Got to LOVE the way children play! Fun to watch!

Diane

P.S. Thank you for sharing as always, Ladyfingers! Love your patterns!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

itsmereilly said:


> Here is a Microsoft 2007 Word Doc. of this pattern. This is the only form I can do it in, so if someone can take this and make a pdf out of it, please go ahead. Ladyfingers always has someone post docs or pdf form of her pattern for her.
> 
> Loved the wardrobe malfunction! Got to LOVE the way children play! Fun to watch!
> 
> ...


I've converted to PDF, and am hopefully adding it here.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Betty 2012 for the PDF version of this pattern. You are very kind to take the time to do this for us.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here it is in pdf.
Sorry fell behind computer and health issues.

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

HELP!

Please check out freebookez.com. I was just Googled in my e-mail Inbox - this website is now listing photos and patterns of Ladyfingers Barbie and American Girl doll knitted outfits. I have no problem with that. However, I DO have a problem with the "sponsored" section at the top of the page. I clicked on the first listed item - "Ladyfingers patterns" for "full download". The box that opened was to VERIFY a CREDIT CARD!!!

Is someone out there in cyperspace making money from the download of Ladyfingers patterns? I provide these patterns out of the goodness of my heart to fellow knitters and doll lovers - and have never charged for this service. I'm confused! Can someone here on the KP Forum website who is computer literate help me out? Please!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It looks like you are being "phished"--there are hackers out there looking for all kinds of ways to steal information from people, and sometimes "intellectual property"--that is what your patterns are. Make sure you let the administrator of the site where this occurred know about the scam--and know we love you.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

kippyfure:

Thanks for the prompt reply. I sent an e-mail to the site administrator stating that my Ladyfingers knitting patterns were copyrighted by Elaine Baker, and I have not given my permission for anyone to sell my patterns. My attorney has been notified and we await your response before taking further action.

How's that?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

sounds good if they can locate the thief. I had a call yesterday--very strange. First of all I know to be skeptical if it is on the house phone as we only use that for the dial-up computer. The voice spoke in a definite Indian accent. Said something about wanting to address my legal problem (I have none). Wanted to give me a phone number to call. That is a phishing scam too--the last thing one does is call any number. I shouted at them that they were a scam and to get off my phone and that they were being recorded and traced--boy did they hand up fast. CLUE to everyone--if someone wants something legal from you--they will write a letter from a legal source. Boy do we have to watch our backs!!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> sounds good if they can locate the thief. I had a call yesterday--very strange. First of all I know to be skeptical if it is on the house phone as we only use that for the dial-up computer. The voice spoke in a definite Indian accent. Said something about wanting to address my legal problem (I have none). Wanted to give me a phone number to call. That is a phishing scam too--the last thing one does is call any number. I shouted at them that they were a scam and to get off my phone and that they were being recorded and traced--boy did they hand up fast. CLUE to everyone--if someone wants something legal from you--they will write a letter from a legal source. Boy do we have to watch our backs!!


You can say that again! There are so many of these scammers out there, and they are always coming up with a new idea. And you said the key words "if they can locate the thief." So many of these people are outside the US, and in locations where we can't touch them--probably can't even find them. I remember there was someone in Germany who created stunningly complex amigurumi dragon patterns, and you could request them via email (free). It became an endless battle to keep people from selling them as their own, and eventually the patterns were no longer available--such a shame.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

That was Gudron. He and I messaged a lot. I felt really bad for him that people did that. He gave me a lot of patterns and I was so grateful for his artistry. All we can do is watch out for each other on these various sites.

I spend a lot of time cruising through Ravelry, Etsy, EBay, etc. I happily have never seen anyone try to pirate Ladyfingers on any of these places. But tonight my hackles were up because of this injustice to our generous friend. I saw wsomeone posted up a pattern for a nine mm semi-automatic pistol to crochet. That to me is just as bad. I did something I never do--I left a negative comment. It is so innappropriate. Can you imagine what might happen to someone--especially a kid--if they walked out of their house with that? Last week a kid got a 6 week suspension from school because he pointed hs finger at someone.

I'm sorry!! Off topic!! But AARRGGHH!! Crochet some rabbits!! Meanwhile--I am back to my doll clothes!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Sorry about that. Here are the patterns in PDF


Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Latest update on the Ladyfingers "scam" regarding the "sponsor" of the ad on "ezbookfree.com" requiring CREDIT CARD INFORMATION before downloading the pattern......
I sent a notice to the Administrator of the website (through the "Contact Us" section)advising them that I did not allow my copyrighted patterns to be sold. Then I waited.....
A few days ago I received an e-mail from the same Googled website "ezbookfree.com" stating that if I DISPUTED anything on their website I was to take the following steps to notify them - then they listed a long "legal" list of things I had to do. A typical "CYA" notice to me. It would be impossible to comply with their complicated request, especially for a little ole lady like me! Maybe a big corporation could take them on, but not me.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Does this mean the theif/theives are going to be abe to continue to steal and sell your patterns unless you quit sharing them with us here on KP? That is not fair to you! We will miss your beautiful designs, but I can understand if you choose that route--no one should profit from your work, except you, financialy. Good luck to you and you are not old. Age is only a state of mind. lol


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Ladyfingers said:


> Latest update on the Ladyfingers "scam" regarding the "sponsor" of the ad on "ezbookfree.com" requiring CREDIT CARD INFORMATION before downloading the pattern......
> I sent a notice to the Administrator of the website (through the "Contact Us" section)advising them that I did not allow my copyrighted patterns to be sold. Then I waited.....
> A few days ago I received an e-mail from the same Googled website "ezbookfree.com" stating that if I DISPUTED anything on their website I was to take the following steps to notify them - then they listed a long "legal" list of things I had to do. A typical "CYA" notice to me. It would be impossible to comply with their complicated request, especially for a little ole lady like me! Maybe a big corporation could take them on, but not me.


 :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

let your attorney handle it 
also it would be in your best interest and have your patterns officially copyrighted with the US Copyright office


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Elaine, I tried to log on to that website that is selling your patterns--it appears to have disappeared--I tried a few times the other day and once today. Hmmmm....the weirdness continues.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I have hit a mental STOP SIGN and can't seem to get inspired enough to use the old brain matter to create any new patterns.
Since my vacation in March I have done nothing but knit Barbie "fancy party dresses". I wanted to get a head-start for Christmas, and got carried away. I received a large bag of yarn from Turkey - mostly eyelash, furry, and ladder trims, and I used lots of my stash with all these glittery trims. So far, 10 party dresses, 2 long, slim gowns - one with a furry jacket, 2 pants suits, and 3 sweater/pants sets for Ken - one is for the beach, with a yellow capped sleeve top and yellow long shorts. I will take photos of these outfits as soon as my camera battery is charged. 

I really went over-board with the glittery trims! Same basic patterns - just different colors.

Photo 1: Yellow long gown - inspired by a waltz length gown on "Dancing with the Stars", with matching yellow furry trim at hemline. "Basic" sleeveless dress pattern with Sweetheart neckline.
Photo 2: My favorite long gown! I saw the "Butterfly" stitch in a knitting book of 100 stitches and just had to try it. Each "butterfly" stitch takes 5 stitches over 5 rows to complete. I made an American Girl dress using this stitch, but the photo didn't turn out very well. This Barbie gown really shows off the fancy stitch. Question: Do you want me to post this INTERMEDIATE stitch for either a Barbie or AG doll pattern?
Photo 3: This is the basic sleeveless dress pattern, using the "yarn over" pattern for the neckline, increasing at hips to only 34 stitches (instead of the normal 42), and knitting garter stitch for 2 rows in pink fur, 2 rows of pink yarn in stockinette stitch, and alternating with pink fur and pink yarn, increasing in every 5th stitch on the pink yarn row until 42 rows from the waist are completed.

The new party dresses are very glittery - trust me!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

so nice!! You have gone overboard!!I know what you mean about the furry yarns--not long ago we drove into Smiley's yarns in Woodhaven Queens on the first morning of a big yarn sale. We parked my car on the sidestreet and turned right onto the main street one store away from Smiley's--outside from one end of where the store starts to the other was a long row of boxes, most full of eyelash yarn--$4 a bag (10 balls)--OMG--I bought two overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn--amazing--less that a hundred dollars, which included three 16 inch Quicksilver circulars. That is what you call fun!!!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Elaine ,it's a shame you have hit a mental stop & don't feel inspired. These are beautiful creations you have come up with & the butterfly stitch dress looks very interesting, I would be interested in making this dress.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

smellysammy said:


> Elaine ,it's a shame you have hit a mental stop & don't feel inspired. These are beautiful creations you have come up with & the butterfly stitch dress looks very interesting, I would be interested in making this dress.


I agree, the butterfly stitch dress does look interesting. If you would care to post it, I am sure a lot of us would appreciate it. Don't let those who stole your patterns get you down. You have a lot of friends on here who are behind you. Feel better soon.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

These are superb. Excellent work, and thank you for sharing your pattern.
Marge


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

These are superb. Excellent work, and thank you for sharing your pattern.
Marge


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Those are awesome Elaine. Brain Freeze happens to everyone.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Okaaaaay.....
A light bulb just clicked on over my head....a glimmer of an idea for your consideration.

Since I am in the midst of a "brain freeze" (per Daeanarah, above)...I have a suggestion:

Go to the top left hand side of the page, click on "Knitting Forum". This will open a list of topics that are discussed here on this KP forum. Look at the left side column for "Pictures". This is where I first began posting photos of my knitted doll clothes when I joined in Jan.2011

Once you have clicked on "Pictures", scroll down through all the pages, looking for postings by Ladyfingers. These are photos only - no patterns. Check the photos for the AG doll and Barbie, looking for anything you would like to see written out in pattern form.

This would certainly help me with my "burned out" creative juices! Instead of sitting here twiddling my thumbs, I could be producing patterns and posting them once again - we already have the photo, now we need the pattern. Right?

FYI: I just checked the "Pictures" section. It has been quite awhile since I posted just photos. Ladyfingers photos first appear on PAGE 8, dated Dec. 2011. There are over 1,000 pages in this section. I'm sure you will find over 400 photos posted by Ladyfingers, just keep scrolling.

Well, that took forever.....maybe you can get to the photos if you "Search" - Ladyfingers "Pictures". I tried this too, and you still have to scroll down through lots of pages - look in the "First Posted" column for Ladyfingers. Otherwise you will see photos from knitters here who have completed one of my patterns and posted it. I have really enjoyed scrolling through this thread!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

I have quite a few selections for both barbie & AG clothes you have posted I hope these ideas make you feel inspired again.
Barbie: Bridal outfit, witchie poo outfits 1 with black furry hat & skirt + big collar & clevage, spanish senorita, carmen miranda, dance hall girl, southern belle with pantaloons & of course the butterfly stitch dress.
AG: pastel dress with butterflies on skirt, spanish senorita, valentine, sparkly chenille sweater, pants, mock cable skirt & hat.
Any of these would be greatly appreciated. Look forward to seeimg what your choice is.


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Another suggestion:
Go to Search
Type in Ladyfingers
click on Advanced Search
click on Pictures
click on Search by Date (I think that's what it is!)
click on Go (or whatever it is)
Beautiful list appears!
Have Fun!

Or--you can click on Ladyfingers' avatar, when that screen comes up, click on Topics created......


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

do a search for ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns. there you will find Elaine's doll patterns in pdf.

I was just recently asked about the Bitty Baby Doll Patterns Do you have any for them Elaine? They are the larger dolls, 15 inches tall, not the smaller 5 inch ones.
Anyway I said I would ask you.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Daeanarah:

No, I do not have any patterns for the Bitty Baby dolls. However, since they are 15 inch dolls - and babies, some of the patterns for the 18 inch big girl should work.

Use a smaller needle (either #3US or #4 US) and follow the same instructions for the basic top, panties, sweater, jacket, hats, bathrobe, bathing suit, and dresses. If you knit a dress or long pants (or a "onesie" with long pants) you should be careful with the LENGTH of the garment - both long sleeves and long pant legs - they will be way too long if you follow the directions, because the Bitty Baby has shorter arms and legs than the grown up American Girl.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Elaine

I will share the info with that person. 

I did score, bid on a Bitty Baby, now to see if my hand knitting will work, lol. no fancy stitches right now. I will take a pic of what I have done so far in my trials. lol


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Smellysammy:

One of our members found a TERRIFIC way to find all the knitting patterns by Ladyfingers.

Check this posting by Ladyfingers - click on her Avatar NAME - Ladyfingers - just above the photo. Then look down the list to see "Number of Items Created".....click on (file). This will open to all 149 postings, and will also show you the number of "hits" each pattern has generated.....see the topic: "Ladyfingers - AG doll - Wedding Dress, Veil, Garter, and Bouquet"......the "hits" are now over 16,000!

You will also find the patterns for the AG doll - "Sparkly Chenille Sweater and Long Pants" and the "Mock Cable Skirt and top". Also....all 6 of the "Witchie-Poo" costumes for Barbie are already posted. These patterns are on your list (above) of items you wanted to see posted on this website.

You will still have to go to "Search" - "Elaine's Doll Patterns" to find the PDF Download button provided by Daeanarah in the comments section - scroll through 7 pages to find the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open the pattern on your computer.

This should give you something to work on until I can get some more patterns written. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Great story and wonderful clothes. Lucky granddaughter.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Smellysammy:
> 
> One of our members found a TERRIFIC way to find all the knitting patterns by Ladyfingers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elaine I'm already knitting away at some of your barbie dresses will post these soon.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Betty2012 said:


> You can say that again! There are so many of these scammers out there, and they are always coming up with a new idea. And you said the key words "if they can locate the thief." So many of these people are outside the US, and in locations where we can't touch them--probably can't even find them. I remember there was someone in Germany who created stunningly complex amigurumi dragon patterns, and you could request them via email (free). It became an endless battle to keep people from selling them as their own, and eventually the patterns were no longer available--such a shame.


So true. Those dragons are exceptional . . . .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, Elaine. These dresses are gorgeous. Looking forward to making them.


----------

